# Interview this Monday!



## gokingsgo888 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have my interview with the local 11 on Monday (7/13) and was hoping you guys had some advice.

I graduated from college about a year ago and have been jumping around office jobs (which I hate). So, being that my dad is a JW with 30+ years in the trade, I went to work with him and loved it. My degree is in Communications, which i know isn't very relevant to this trade but it won't hurt, right?

What can I expect during this interview? I know they'll ask me the basic questions (why I want to be an electrician, etc) but I was hoping you guys had some other insights. I don't have any previous jobs in which I had to use tools, but I have good michanical skills. I've fixed things with my dad before and I know how to handle basic tools.

Are there certain things I should mention to increase my chances of getting in? I really want this career, but I'm pretty much starting from ground zero.

Any input is highly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

When I interview years ago they asked me the standard boilerplate questions and inquired "If you have a degree, why do you want to do this?" I told them I like to work with my hands and see thing that I have done, not just know I have done something.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

GOOD LUCK:

IMO it is a giant crap shoot depending on who you draw for the interview, THOUGH I do think the IBEW may have standardized and cut the old BS to minimize lawsuits.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I also have a degree... they started quizing me on high school and asked if I was "over" all that. Once I figured out what they were asking, I told them I had graduated college with honors since then, and then they went on to other things. 

Like mentioned above, they asked why I wanted to be in the trades. I had been doing mechanical work of one sort or another for years,so again once they figured it out, it was no big deal. 

Answer polite and honest and that should be good enough!

Best of luck.


----------

